# Problème Wifi iPad wifi 16gb



## pac1404 (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai pris la version ci-dessus avec la fourre du site Apple. Je suis content de mon iPad pour le moment, sauf pour le wifi. A la maison c'est pire que l'iPhone 3G, qui lui est moins bien que le Macbook blanc. D'après Apple ça pourrait être le problème de la fourre mais je trouve l'excuse un peu "cul-cul". C'est quand même sensé être bon ce wifi, d'autant que c'est exclusivement wifi ! En plus sortir l'iPad de la fourre, non merci ! C'est hyper compliqué ! Enfin bref, j'espère une mise à jour software pour résoudre le problème.

Suis-je seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Mai 2010)

pac1404 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. J'ai pris la version ci-dessus avec la fourre du site Apple. Je suis content de mon iPad pour le moment, sauf pour le wifi. A la maison c'est pire que l'iPhone 3G, qui lui est moins bien que le Macbook blanc. D'après Apple ça pourrait être le problème de la fourre mais je trouve l'excuse un peu "cul-cul". C'est quand même sensé être bon ce wifi, d'autant que c'est exclusivement wifi ! En plus sortir l'iPad de la fourre, non merci ! C'est hyper compliqué ! Enfin bref, j'espère une mise à jour software pour résoudre le problème.
> 
> Suis-je seul dans ce cas ?



Il y a un problème existant avec certains routeurs WiFi connu et Apple a annoncé qu'il sera corrigé lors de la prochaine mise à jour.

En attendant, essais de jouer sur les réglages de ton réseau WiFi (type de cryptage, fréquence, norme...etc)


----------

